
How to destroy a hard drive - astrec
http://www.zdnet.com.au/insight/hardware/soa/Video-How-to-destroy-a-hard-drive/0,139023759,339293877,00.htm?feed=rss
======
jbyers
Shame they didn't test The Great Zero Challenge: <http://16systems.com/zero/>

